# Showing cat with a scrape?



## Indianaiv (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi,
I'm showing a siamese boy in a couple of weeks (1st timers) but to my dismay a couple of weeks ago he managed to scrape his throat (have no idea how!):confused5:, it's the size of a 50 pence piece. It scabbed over but this has dropped off and now has a bald patch. Will he be penalised for it? I'm hoping the hair starts to grow back before the show.
Any comments much appreciated thank you xx


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

If he's got a bald patch, he may not even get passed vetting in. Sometimes they do, but I've had a girl disqualified for a scratch before, so it's a possibility.

Sorry. I know it's not the answer you were hoping for.


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

if he does get past vetting in.. the judges could well pick up on it and mark him down.


----------



## Indianaiv (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh that doesn't sound promising. I've just sent an email to the organiser to seek advice. It's a shame as we don't get many TICA shows near me and I thought he might do quite well


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

If it was me I wouldn't take him. Its a shame.


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

its a tica show?
really you should have mentioned.. i believe tica not as strict as gccf shows...(although i may be wrong)


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Indianaiv said:


> Hi,
> I'm showing a siamese boy in a couple of weeks (1st timers) but to my dismay a couple of weeks ago he managed to scrape his throat (have no idea how!):confused5:, it's the size of a 50 pence piece. It scabbed over but this has dropped off and now has a bald patch. Will he be penalised for it? I'm hoping the hair starts to grow back before the show.
> Any comments much appreciated thank you xx


The hair may start to grow back a slightly different shade too which could affect his showing condition


----------



## Indianaiv (Mar 8, 2012)

Thank you for replies, Yes it is a TICA show. Yeah I did read about his hair may be darker when it grows back. I'll have to try to aim for the Nov show at Elsecar.
I'm gutted, I had him down for both days too, that's one expensive scrape!


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Indianaiv said:


> Thank you for replies, Yes it is a TICA show. Yeah I did read about his hair may be darker when it grows back. I'll have to try to aim for the Nov show at Elsecar.
> I'm gutted, I had him down for both days too, that's one expensive scrape!


I will probably be at that one


----------



## Indianaiv (Mar 8, 2012)

One good thing is that he isn't strictly a siamese he's a seal point and white bi colour and the patch is actually white so it should grow back the same colour hopefully :


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Just to confirm what has already been stated, no cat with broken skin, sores or any type of wound should never get past the vetting in stage. i do hope all is well for your future though.......Chris


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Again, I'm sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but hair often grows back darker if it's been pulled out or shaved. Really sorry. It doesn't always happen though.


----------



## Indianaiv (Mar 8, 2012)

His skin isn't broken anymore as it is fully healed now, no wound, sore etc just waiting for hair to grow back. Still as it is I won't take him. I have a fortnight left if he gets some regrowth it might be enough but I'm being perhaps rather optimistic. Curiously the TICA rules don't mention anything about this unlike the GCCF so that's helpful - not!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

My siamese have had scrapes and bald patches and they've not grown back darker so wouldn't worry about it. When is the show exactly? if the area is bald do not take him, if it's grown back then do


----------

